# New Ferret Rescue!!



## FernleyFerretRescue (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello to all ferrets, farents and ferret lovers!

My Name is Kay and I have taken it upon myself to help out with rescuing ferrets and rehoming them, starting off small but looking to expand slowly but surely.

Fernley Ferret Rescue (UK) is based in North Manchester and is a safe haven for ferrets to come and recover, make friends and find a forever home.
Can you help us get recognised? All we ask is you go hit the "Like" Button on our page.
Thank you for your time, All our love Kay and Fuzzbutts!!

https://www.facebook.com/FernleyFerretRescue/


----------

